# Weight weenie 29ers



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey,

any of you guys owns a light 29er? I want to build up a new bike with a Niner Air 9 as frame (which is a beefy 1650gr for a large  ). My goal is to get it below 10kg. 

Let me see your light 29er to give me some inspiration!:thumbsup:


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Not so light, but light for steel. I had it at 17lbs- not quite this configuration. I'm reworking it now and want to stay under 17. If I went with a carbon fork I think it could be possible, but I like the Waltworks fork too much.

AX Lightness Apollo Saddle
KCNC Sc Prolite post, 400mm
Thompson SP binder; Ti bolt
Extralite V-Brakes/Levers
Extralite Freehead 2 headset
KCNC SC BB 108mm
Middleburne RS8 cranks?
Tune Mig front hub/ Tune SS rear
Sapim CXRay spokes
ZTR 355 rims
Maxis Aspen 2.1 front
Crow 2.0 Rear
Syntace Duraflite bar
Homegrown grips
Extralite Cyberends Barends
Aligator I-Link brake housing-blk
PowerCordz cables
Speedplay Frog Ti pedals
Control Tech bolt-on skewers
King Ti cog
King Ti cages

This list is evolving a bit......


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

My planned build:

Lynskey Pro 29 size Small
2011 Fox F29 FIT RLC 100mm
Thomson Masterpiece
Selle Italia SLR
Syntace F99 stem
Syntace Duraflite carbon
Crank Bros Iodine headset
Extralite SPD front hub
Stealth MTB Rear Singlespeed "Poacher" Hub
Sapim CXray black spokes
ZTR Crest 29er Black
Shimano M952 XTR crankset w/ DuraAce octalink BB
Fibrelyte carbon chain ring
Misfit 7075 cog
KMC X10SL
Hope X2 Race brakes
Eggbeater 4Ti
KCNC skewers
Conti Race King 29inch front and rear
King Cage x2

Ti bolt and Al bol tuning as well

unless I can convince Chris King to make a purple headset, purple singlespeed ISO disc rear hub, purple ISO disc front hub, purple bottom bracket... then the build would be vastly different.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> unless I can convince Chris King to make a purple headset, purple singlespeed ISO disc rear hub, purple ISO disc front hub, purple bottom bracket... then the build would be vastly different.


well, you can pick these up:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...265571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

the seller says they work with discs. you probably already know this, but the older king 1-1/8 purple headsets run about $200-$400 on ebay depending on condition.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> My planned build:
> 
> Lynskey Pro 29 size Small
> 2011 Fox F29 FIT RLC 100mm
> ...


Looking good. I'll have to check out that rear hub. Never heard of it. Check out the Maxis Aspen tires as well. People have been on them here and have been very pleased with rolling resistance/grip and 475g weights. XTR 952?...what's the weight on one of those w/BB I wonder? Maybe pretty good, but that octalink BB is heavy.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i have a Flash Carbon 29" , stock 10 kg.
lowered close to 8 kg . work still on progress


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

mine is still heavy by most standards at 22.3 lbs but im still using the lefty speed alloy fork along with a few other parts like seatpost, saddle, seatpost clamp and a couple of other things that are still heavy.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

jordanrosenbach3 said:


> well, you can pick these up:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...265571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> the seller says they work with discs. you probably already know this, but the older king 1-1/8 purple headsets run about $200-$400 on ebay depending on condition.


Chris King has a limited production run of universal disc hubs.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=35730&category=733


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got mine finished last month, I build it this winter. It's weighing 17,5 lbs now (or 7,96 kg).

Frame: Specialized S-works Carbon 29-19"- 1240gr
Fork: Cannondale Lefty Speed Carbon SL w/DLR Opi - 1168gr
Steerertube: Mattias Carbon custom Tapered - 106gr
Seat/post: Custom one-piece - 200 gr
Wheellset: Tune Cannonball / Tune Kong, DT Revo, ZTR 355's 405 gr
QR rear: KCNC gold 26gr
Tires: Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0 335 gr
Handlebar: Salsa Pro Moto Flatbar Carbon 660 x 11 degrees 150gr
Stem: Rotor SX 120mm 116 gr
Brakes: Hope Race 2010, titanium IS Bolts, AL postmount bolts 440gr
Disk: Hope Race 2010, 160mm, 3x AL bolts, 3x Tibolts, 2x 79 gr
Crankset: Extralite E-bones W-OsBB for Specialized, 175mm 482 gr
Outerchainring: FRM Pro Chainring for 2x9 40T 46 gr
Innerchainring: 28T Mattias 26 gr
Chainringbolts: Face 8x gold.
Pedals: Look Quarts white
R-der: SRAM X.O., gold bolts, Face gold pulleys.
F-der: Shimano Dura Ace 7900 Speen'd
Shifters: SRAM X.O. Twist Shifters Gold Edition 180gr/st
Cassette: Shimano XTR 12-34
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold
Klemband: MCFK Carbon - 6gr
Seatpostclamp: Specialized Original Ti boutje 14gr
Cables: Alligator I-Link, Dupont Powercordz White 1.2mm 4,3gr/st
Handvaten: ESI Grips Racers Edge 20gr

I'm building a new wheelset with Notubes Race rims 29" this should save 180 grams.
I can win some weight on the handlebar with going for a Schmolcke in almost the same size ( I don't want a 56 cm handlebar , but prefer some 660mm) Which saves another 40 grams. Now wait for those *ssholes at Sram to make some XX twisties!!


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Ninko said:


> I've got mine finished last month, I build it this winter. It's weighing 17,5 lbs now (or 7,96 kg).
> 
> Frame: Specialized S-works Carbon 29-19"- 1240gr
> Fork: Cannondale Lefty Speed Carbon SL w/DLR Opi - 1168gr
> ...


Nice looking bike. Those tires are really 335g? You running tubes or stans/latex?


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

That saddle/seatpost is ugly, there's no mincing words there...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

MessagefromTate said:


> That saddle/seatpost is ugly, there's no mincing words there...


but it's a monocoque carbon part .

however a good job of a man .


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Ninko said:


> I've got mine finished last month, I build it this winter. It's weighing 17,5 lbs now (or 7,96 kg).
> 
> Frame: Specialized S-works Carbon 29-19"- 1240gr
> Fork: Cannondale Lefty Speed Carbon SL w/DLR Opi - 1168gr
> ...


I like that frame a lot. A very good weight for a geared 29er.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> My planned build:
> ..


I distinctly remember you swearing off any more bike builds in the nearest future....


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Curmy said:


> I distinctly remember you swearing off any more bike builds in the nearest future....




I know... and i just bought a new car...

What I really need to do is lose 10 lbs.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Some pretty sweet bikes posted so far... I'm so tempted.


----------



## KPduty (Nov 22, 2004)

Ninko said:


> I've got mine finished last month, I build it this winter. It's weighing 17,5 lbs now (or 7,96 kg).
> 
> Frame: Specialized S-works Carbon 29-19"- 1240gr
> Fork: Cannondale Lefty Speed Carbon SL w/DLR Opi - 1168gr
> ...


Okay....I give. Tell me about that seat/seatpost. Interesting design, to say the least.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

thats light Ninko for 29er


----------



## philvert (Nov 16, 2007)

Frame: Gary Fisher Superfly 19"
Fork: Fox F29 FIT RLC, 80mm travel 
Wheelset: Tune Princess / Tune Kong, DT Aerolite, ZTR Race 29er
QR rear: Tune DC16+17
Tires: Bontrager XR1 Team Issue 29x1.9
Handlebar: Truvativ Noir
Seatpost: Woodman alloy
Saddle: Saevid
Stem: Extralite 100mm
Brakes: Formula R1 Batman
Rotors: Scrub 160mm + 140mm
Crankset: Lightning
Chainrings: Specialité TA Chinook 36-24
Pedals: EB 4Ti
R-der: SRAM XX
F-der: SRAM XX
Shifters: SRAM XX
Cassette: Recon Ti 10s 11-34
Chain: YABAN SFL 101 Black Color
Seatpostclamp: Extralite
Cables: Alligator I-Link
ESI Grips Racers

Total weight: 8.3kg


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Great bike Philvert!! How about the Saevid saddle? Feels a bit solid and SLR shaped?
How are the rims holding up? They really race only I think?


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is my 20lbs racing Mamasita!:thumbsup: 
Size 18
Syntace cockpit
Red R1
Sram XX
Lightning cranks
Carbon Lefty
Tune/Sapim/Crest wheels
Maxxis Aspen
Heavy Selle SMP
King Cage
Crankbrothers
Sensor/transponder/etc...


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Axis II said:


> King Ti cog


Typo?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> Typo?


Yes, my bad. I was thinking King Ti cage.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

philvert said:


> Frame: Gary Fisher Superfly 19"
> Fork: Fox F29 FIT RLC, 80mm travel
> Wheelset: Tune Princess / Tune Kong, DT Aerolite, ZTR Race 29er
> QR rear: Tune DC16+17
> ...


Sexy race rig. NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Others in this thread in the XC Racing forum,
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=595655


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's my Air9- 23 pounds, 7oz. I'd call it a weight "conscious" build rather than weight "weenie." The wheels are pretty overbuilt for my size, but I can beat the bejezus out of them with no worries...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

mine . 7920 g today

1 x 10 set up

36T oval Rotor chainring
11-36T Sram cassette XX
SL Hollowgram
Lefty SL DLR OPI
ZTR Race wheelset
Racing Ralph 2.25 x 29"


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

This is mine, 20.8 lbs on the postal scale at my office. A weight conscious build but not really weight weenie. Done on a $2000 budget using a few parts i already had on hand.

Lots of easy opportunities to get it under 20. The bars and stem in particular are from my junk box and are quite heavy; I bought x9 rear der. instead of xo, my tires are heavy... 
Since this pic the brakes have gotten a full ti bolt kit. Future upgrades will be xtr cassette, alligator rotors, monkeylite sl bar, and a bontrager rxl stem.


----------



## philvert (Nov 16, 2007)

Ninko said:


> Great bike Philvert!! How about the Saevid saddle? Feels a bit solid and SLR shaped?
> How are the rims holding up? They really race only I think?


Saevid looks like SLR but I feel better on Saevid.
The Race 29er rims have poor stiffness compare to my others Edge/Tune, but I prefer this feeling for riding in marathon races. They offer a better filtering of the ground, it is more soft. My back is also very sensitive to the Edge.

Is there someone who rides with Edge rims and Notubes rimstrips?


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you get the Edges to seal easily like the Race rims? I found out that there are not a lot of rims that seal so easy as ztr is. But do you need a rimstrip (heavy) in those Edge rims or is some yellow tape enough?


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

Axis II said:


> I like that frame a lot. A very good weight for a geared 29er.


I second that. I saw your bike already on the dutch forum, dirty pages, and I think it 's a piece of art! As I'm a social worker my budget isn't that big to build such a bike. Congrats with it!


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> Here's my Air9- 23 pounds, 7oz. I'd call it a weight "conscious" build rather than weight "weenie." The wheels are pretty overbuilt for my size, but I can beat the bejezus out of them with no worries...


Nice bike! 
Can you post the buildspecs please?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

tarzan said:


> Nice bike!
> Can you post the buildspecs please?


Thanks! It's nothing incredibly fancy: 
Frame: Small Niner Air9
Fork: Reba 
Wheelset: Stan's Archs w/Hope Pro II hubs
QR: Hope
Tires: Maxxis Ignitors (not in the photo above, but that's what was on last time I weighed it)
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC (trimmed a little)
Seatpost: Thomson
Saddle: SI Shiver
Stem: Easton 120mm carbon road stem
Brakes: Elixr CR
Rotors: Avid 160s 
Crankset: Truvativ Noir (originally a triple, now w/2 Blackspire rings- 36/24)
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Blackbox GXP 
Pedals: Candy 2-ti w/Wade ti spindles
R-der: SRAM X.0
F-der: SRAM XX
Shifters: SRAM X.0 gripshift
Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34
Chain: SRAM PC-991
Seatpost clamp: Salsa
Cables: Alligator I-Link
Grips: ESI Chunky


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

My 2 big boy bikes.
Both are "weight concious", thanks Andrea for that term.

Blacksheep Highlight:

Blacksheep Highlight with 25"ETT and 20.5"ST
Gold Hopes laced to Stans Arches
Gold Arch skewers
Currently Maxxis Ardent rear, WTB Weirwolf front
Reba Race with Pushloc
Formula Puros' with Straitline levers
Alligator ti nitrate rotors
Hope headset (gold)
Thomson X4 stem
KCNC SC Bone handlebar
Ergon GX1 grips
XTR shifters
XTR front and rear derailleur
XTR Pedals
Middleburn cranks and chainrings (22/32/44)
Blacksheep seatpost
Woodman deathgrip seat clamp (gold)
Gold KCNC X9SL chain
WTB Silverado saddle
Weight - 11.2kg with tubes installed and my usual Crossmark/Ignitor tyre combination.










XL Tallboy frame with Santa Cruz seatclamp
Fox F29 with taper steerer and FIT cartridge
Cane Creek XXIX taper headset
Thomson X4 stem
KCNC SC Bones bar
Formula K18 brakes with Straitline levers
XTR shifters
Jetblack lock on grips (waiting on ESI chunkies)
XTR crankset (waiting on new outboard bearing Middleburns)
XT front and XTR rear derailleur
XTR pedals
XT cassette (11-34)
Silver Hope hubs laced to Stans Arch rims with DT Swiss Competition spokes
Salsa Rasta skewers
Thomson Elite seatpost with ti bolt kit.
WTB Silverado saddle

Still playing with final bar height but it weighs approx 11kg as pictured:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Down to *22.48 lbs* (10.20kg)... couple bits changed from these pics...


























Frame: Niner Air 9 (raw finish) - Small/15.5
Stem	: Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 100mm
Bar: FSA SL-K flat bar (31.6 x 620) 6deg
Grips: ESI silicon chunky - black (cut to 90mm for gripshift)
Headset: Chris King NoThreadSet 1 1/8"
Fork: Rockshox Reba Team 29 QR9mm
Shifters: SRAM X0 Twist Grip 9spd
Cable housings:	Shimano XTR
Seatpost: Thomson Elite silver - 410x31.6
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Team (Ti rails/leather) - white
Seat clamp: KCNC SC9
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX M665 low-mount
Bash guard: Race Face 34T - bash light
Middle ring	: Race Face 34T - silver
Small ring: Shimano 22T XT - aluminum
Bolts-big ring: FSA aluminum bolts and T-nuts
Bolts-small ring: FSA aluminum bolts
Crank: Shimano Deore LX M582
Bottom bracket:	Shimano Deore LX
BB spacers: 1 used for 73mm BB
Pedals: Crank Bros Eggbeater Ti w/ Ti Spindle
Chainstay protector: part of a Giant 26" tube + tape
Chain: KMC X10 SL TiN coating
Cassette: Sram XG999 11-32
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 medium cage 9spd
Front Brake: Avid Elixir CR
Rear Brake: Avid Elixir CR
Front Rotor: Clean Sweep X 160mm
Rear Rotor: Clean Sweep X 160mm
Rotor bolts: Torx T25 Titanium - qty 12
Tire-Front: Racing Ralph 29x2.25 EVO
Stan's front: 2oz (scoops)
Tire-Rear: Racing Ralph 29x2.25 EVO
Stan's rear: 2oz (scoops)
Front Wheel: C29ssmax front (9mm) incl valve stem
Rear Wheel: C29ssmax rear (9mm) incl valve stem
Front Skewer: Mavic
Rear Skewer: Mavic

EDIT: dropped 50g by going from Lizard Skin lock-on shorty (90mm) grips to ESI chunky silicones (cut down to 90mm)... 40g. 

EDIT 2: dropped 40g by redoing my ghetto chainstay protector , and also about 60g from going to a 160mm Cleansweep X in the front (gets rid of adapter brkt too)


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Flash 29er 

tubolar carbon wheelset with Rhyno from Dugast
lefty 2010 SL Opi
Formula The One 2010 + 160mm rotors
Ax Lightness seatpost
Saevid saddle
37-23T Zeta components rings combo
SL Hollowgram 128mm spindle
XX fron der
XX 11-36T cassette
X.0 rear der
X.0 blackcatbonesbike tuned 2x10 gripshift
custom light adapters PM-IS and PM-PM
KMC X10SL chain
FSA flat bar
Aerozine stem
custom alu steerer tube 1 and 1/8 top
Egg 2 Ti

8210 g


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

goodness, thats one light 29er


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

what would be a light 29er Ti frame (Lynskey same nice)?


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

*9.23kg Niner Air9*

Just finished building this 2 days ago, wishing the rain will stop soon! I now have a KCNC Scandium stem on the way and then I'm "done" . Can be made a bit lighter still but I'm confident with the parts on the bike.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I'm running a 185mm front rotor... are all you guys running 160's in the front? Issues?

cheers


EDIT: just downsized to a 160mm up front... will give it a whirl on the trails... a quick spin around the block to burnish the front rotor and stopping power doesn't feel week. But my next trail ride will be the true test. Will purposely pick a trail with more downhill sections to test the braking... 

best part... I'm now down to 22.5 lbs


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

MI_canuck said:


> I'm running a 185mm front rotor... are all you guys running 160's in the front? Issues?
> 
> cheers


185lb and no issues.
This has been argued many times on the 29er forum with no proof that a 185mm rotor works any better than a 160mm.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I ran 160mm WW rotors on the front for about a year and got sick of warping them. They always turned blue and ended up rubbing the pads. I faced the fact I NEED a 185mm just for the heat dissipation. 160mm will stop you just fine but if you ride any kind of hills and actually use your front brake like you should, I would recommend sucking up the extra few grams and use a 185mm.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

160mm unless your on a DH bike which 180mm to 200+ DISC rotor is perfect.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

tarzan said:


> Hey,
> 
> any of you guys owns a light 29er? I want to build up a new bike with a Niner Air 9 as frame (which is a beefy 1650gr for a large  ). My goal is to get it below 10kg.
> 
> Let me see your light 29er to give me some inspiration!:thumbsup:


My wife's Air 9 I built in the trend of it being a weight weenie and purpose specific for where and how she rides.





Came out a bit lighter on the scale than on paper (19.55 vs. 19.63):



She doesn't like foam grips. Chose the saddle herself after many she tried (I would have picked a lighter one) and I could still lighten up those Eggbeaters with the Ti spindles that Ward Industries makes. It's got the Avid BB7's!!! But to counter that, I used one of Nino's Ti 11-34 cassettes. ;-} And there are other components that weight savings could occur (FD, bars, RD, wheels, stem, etc....). But, in the end, none of that extra trimming would really matter for her sake as she likes the bike and is getting lots of comments out on the trail from "guys". In reality, most of the components I had in the parts bin, so using up what I had kept costs down so I could get the frame and snazzy carbon fork.

She's happy:



Not sure the three 29"ers I ride and race in size XL would qualify as being weight weenies (Dos Niner, Niner JET 9, Niner RIP 9). The Dos weighs 23, the JET 25 and the RIP......well, what do you expect a 120mm travel bike with Industry 9 AM hubs laced to Flows to weigh? 28 pounds. No weight weenie there, but the JET and Dos are built with 2 x 9 drivetrains, Dura Ace FD's, race wheels and an eye at keeping weight down.

The new JET at 25.75 as pictured (before I cut the steerer tube and added my 38g bottle cage):



BB


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bottle cage? Lucky. It's pointless to even try on my small Jet frame. Even with a side exit, you have to go with a little bottle 

Nice bikes, btw!


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

MessagefromTate said:


> That saddle/seatpost is ugly, there's no mincing words there...


i think it's a sweet piece of work. works really well w/ the swoopy aesthetics of the frame.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Bottle cage? Lucky. It's pointless to even try on my small Jet frame. Even with a side exit, you have to go with a little bottle
> 
> Nice bikes, btw!


bottles (full ones) add a lot of weight 

I rode with camel baks, then went to bottles, and it was a nice relief on the back, but the bike ends up gaining back a full pound or so. Weight weenies fight for every last gram on the bike, so it kind of defeats the purpose 

I'm back to using my camelbak - it's a small one... and the better shape I get, the less of an issue the CB is... the weight is less noticeable on me than on the bike, at least that's my feel.


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

*Air 9 - 20.79 lbs.*

Like it says, nice and light. Size medium


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> Bottle cage? Lucky. It's pointless to even try on my small Jet frame. Even with a side exit, you have to go with a little bottle
> 
> Nice bikes, btw!


Too bad about not being able to fit a cage on the small JET. I saw your frame's picture on the JET thread in the Niner forum. Are there no large volume side exit options that would fit? How about a seat post mount, stem mount,  saddle clamp mount, or top tube mounted option? I know the 2nd set of cage mounts on the bottom of the frame are worthless. Even if you could reach it without getting off the bike, you would just get a mouth full of dirt. I put a cage on the wife's small Air (got one of those lime green Trek cages  ).

BB


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

MI_canuck said:


> bottles (full ones) add a lot of weight
> 
> I rode with camel baks, then went to bottles, and it was a nice relief on the back, but the bike ends up gaining back a full pound or so. Weight weenies fight for every last gram on the bike, so it kind of defeats the purpose
> 
> I'm back to using my camelbak - it's a small one... and the better shape I get, the less of an issue the CB is... the weight is less noticeable on me than on the bike, at least that's my feel.


I've tried Camelbaks (I have got a big pack for longer back woods riding, and a small one for racing), but find bottles much easier to deal with and drink under the intensity of XC racing and bike handling. I'm not worried about the weight as hydration is numero uno when racing. Grams don't really come into play when it comes to drinking during a race.:nono:

Yesterday I carried one bottle on the JET and one in my jersey pocket as I didn't want to stop at the drop station to pick up the 2nd bottle. It was very hot, dry and dusty which caused me to go through both bottles in 1:22 out on the course, plus two hand up waters at the aid station. I think summer is officially here.....

BB


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

for racing i'd do bottles too, so i can agree with you there... as the camel back might be a hindrance in that context (keeps your back warmer, prevents heat shedding where you're going full tilt)... for trail riding though, i'll stick to a cambelback and leave the bottles behind... unless it's an epic ride where i need all the fluid i can possibly carry...


----------



## natrab (May 28, 2007)

Also a "weight conscious" build coming in just under 25lbs. Components have changed slightly since the first build, but here are the specs:

Bottom Bracket/Crankset: Shimano XTR Integrated ('08)
Front brake: Hayes Stroker Gram V8 (203mm, '09)
Rear brake	: Hayes Stroker Gram V6 (160mm, '09)
Shifters: Shimano XTR Rapidfire
Cassette: Shimano XTR 11-32
Chain: KMC X9SL Gold
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR Shadow LC ('09)
Fork: Fox F29 100RLC Black ('09)
Frame: Lenz Leviathan 4.0
Grips: Extralite Foam w/ends
Handlebar: Salsa Pro Moto
Headset: Chris King Nothreadset
Tire Sealant: Stans 2oz each tire
Headset Spacers: Generic
Pedals: Crank Brothers 2 Ti
QR Skewers: Shimano XTR
Saddle: Surfas Furano
Seatpost Collar: KCNC Bolt (Salsa QR shown)
Stem	: Ibis 100mm
Wheels: I-9 XC Hub, Stans Arch Rims
Seatpost: Thompson Masterpiece
Tires: Maxxis CrossMark 29

Since I know someone will ask, the reason for the huge rotor in the front rotor is because I weigh around 250 geared up and I get some serious fade and heat warping on smaller rotors. Ok, I coulda gone with a 185, but the V8 was on sale.

More pics in my sig


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Nice Lenz!!

you know, a Crank Bros Cobalt 11 seatpost (157g) would look sweet on there... black and gold too, like your colour scheme


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

bump...
...I'll post pics of my 21.1 lbs Ti later this afternoon


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

*21.14 lbs Motobecane Fly Titanium XX*



wolverine14 said:


> bump...
> ...I'll post pics of my 21.1 lbs Ti later this afternoon


hopefully I can push as fast as she goes...


----------

